
Nobody Tells This to Beginners - hiby007
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1oZhEIrer4
======
neumino
When we grow up, our eyes become better to recognize wrong proportions than
what our hands can draw. Which is why kids are super-happy drawing anything
while adults are always reluctant to draw.

I wouldn't really call it taste though but that's another debate.

